# Leiurus quinquestriatus v Leiurus deserti



## Bayushi (Oct 12, 2011)

So in the past few weeks I have seen both species listed here and there and, honestly, I cant tell the difference between them when I see pictures of them.

So are they really seperate species of is deserti a subspecies of Lq?


----------



## Michiel (Oct 12, 2011)

It is a non existant, so invalid name. It is neither sp or ssp, it is the imagination of creative seller. 

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Bayushi (Oct 12, 2011)

Pretty straight forward answer. Thanks.


----------



## Deftones90 (Oct 12, 2011)

What about the hebraeus?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 12, 2011)

Hebraeus if im not wrong, is a morph from yemen. But to me, they all look the same...


----------



## Deftones90 (Oct 12, 2011)

They look a little brighter in color IMO


----------



## snippy (Oct 12, 2011)

The taxonomical status of L. quinquestriatus hebraeus is that of a subspecies, at least according to what i could find in papers.

Regards
Finn


----------



## jake9134 (Oct 15, 2011)

My deserti seems to have a much darker tail segment, is far more aggressive, and stays out in the open more than my standard LQ. But I would just consider them a local morph not a separate sp or ssp


----------



## gromgrom (Oct 15, 2011)

Michiel said:


> It is a non existant, so invalid name. It is neither sp or ssp, it is the imagination of creative seller.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001


My buddy told me this as well. I dont see much of a difference in the two anyway. LQ's can vary in color, I have some neat looking ones. My buddy has some light and dark ones. All the same specie.


----------



## Vixvy (Oct 15, 2011)

This could help:

http://skorpion-experten.forumprofi...quinquestriatus-deserti-12-06-2011--t334.html
http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/l_quinquestriatus_egypt.jpg
http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/l_quinquestriatus_ hebraeus.jpg


----------

